# I think about you all the time etc...



## Jaws

Hiya...

Could someone help me translate the following into Romanian, it would be greatly appreciated  ...sorry for the long list!

1. I think about you all the time.
2. You are my sweetheart.
3. You'll always be in my heart.
4. I want to hug you.
5. I care about you very much.
6. You're very special to me.
7. I want to hold you close to me.


Many thanks


----------



## Trisia

Jaws, I'm gonna need to know if you're saying this to a boy or a girl. For now, I'm assuming it's a girl. Note I'm not giving you a word-by-word translation (although I'm trying to )

1. Mă gândesc mereu la tine.
2. Eşti dragostea mea.
3. Vei fi mereu în inima mea.
4. Vreau să te îmbrăţişez.
5. Îmi pasă mult de tine / Contezi mult pentru mine (you matter a lot)
6. Eşti o fată deosebită (you're a very special girl) / Pentru mine, eşti foarte specială (to me, you're very special).
7. Vreau să te ţin aproape de mine / Vreau să te ştiu lângă mine (I want to feel you close-by) / Aş vrea să stai lângă mine (I would like you to be here, next to me)

Oh, and... Jaws... next time, please open a thread for each question... pretty please.


----------



## Jaws

Hi Trisia, many thanks for the speedy reply, yeah it's to a girl, and yes I'll open a new thread each time in future, apologies for that 

Thanks again!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> 1. Mă gândesc mereu la tine.


I have a question about the pronoun Mă used in this case. If I'm not mistaken, this is an Accusative (unstressed) object pronoun but can it also be used like the French "moi"?
If so, shouldn't there be a comma after Mă?
Rom: Mă, gândesc...
Fra: Moi, je pense...
Otherwise wouldn't "eu gândesc..." be the same as "I think" rather than _me_?


----------



## Trisia

Euhh... I think (emphasis on that, although I rarely think ) it's just a *reflexive form* (I wonder if that makes "mă" a reflexive pronoun ), so it doesn't need a comma.

In Romanian you'd probably say:

Eu gândesc [aşa] (I think [like that] => That's the way I see it/things)
Eu mă gândesc (I'm thinking => I'm pondering/meditating on that)

For example, the French say "je pense que...", but "je _*me *_trompais (en pensant cela, sans doute )"

Sorry if this isn't too clear, feel free to ask again


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

So... 
Since _a se gândi_ is reflexive, _mă_ would also have to be a reflexive pronoun, like *ne* in "noi *ne* gândim" and so on,right? (strange how some languages must use a reflexive verb where others use the simple form).

In Spanish _a se gândi_ would literally be "pensarse" (to think oneself). So if I understood, e_u mă gândesc_ would be used to express "desire" or like you said "thinking".


----------

